# Lost AT on Daisy Creek



## kayakalot (Jun 21, 2006)

It was lost this past Monday. A kid from fluid kayaks found it and gave it to a lady named Christy who lives in Creste Butte.


Any info plz call 478-396-2519 Scotty


----------

